# Left Yo Baby drinkable yogurts out on the counter over night



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

DH and I went to the grocery store last night around 8 and got a 4 pack of Yo Baby drinkable yogurts and other misc dry goods. Accidently left the yogurt out until like 7:30 am this morning.

ETA: I put it in the fridge when I figured out that it had been out all night... I hate wasting food! : (


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I voted OK for the adults. It's probably fine for the little one, too, but may as well not take the chance. You could probably safely use it as liquid in a quick bread or pancakes or something like that too, I would think.

I make homemade yogurt and it's regularly sitting in my oven for 12 hours at body temperature, but just on the off chance a little particle of something not that hot made it into the yogurt in the factory, I'd not give it to a little one.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm really cautious about food so I would toss it. :-/


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How cold is your kitchen? Are we talking "left out in 70 degree air-conditioned room" or "left out in 85 degree non-air conditioned room" for 12 hours?

Also smell them- if they smell at all "off" then toss them- nobody of any age should have them. if they smell OK, then I'd use them up today. Remember that yogurt is full of "good germs" that proliferate in the warmer air, and that's likely to minimize the chance of "bad germs" taking residence. If this was plain milk I'd be a lot more wary.

Remember that yogurt normally lasts weeks from the sell-by date. Being left out at 75 degrees overnight might push that expiration date to 2 days instead of 2 months, and could still be fine today.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry, I would throw it.







I don't know for sure, it might be just fine, but...you get those in the cold section of the supermarket right? So I think if they got warmed up I wouldn't feel right eating them...


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was also wondering how cool the room was....it's very hot where I live, so the AC is almost always on. I hate wasting food, too, though. I'd have kept it.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

I think if they were sealed you are good.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I would throw them away, for sure.

Not worth the chance of getting sick.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I would throw them out.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd throw them out too.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I would open one and taste it. Do those have live cultures or are they pasteurized? If they're live cultures, and it doesn't taste off, then I'd use them. Probably wouldn't feed them to a babe under a year, but then I wouldn't even if they hadn't been sitting out.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

like cristeen, if it's live cultures and it tastes/looks/smells fine, then I'd definitely eat it myself. I don't know what's in it so I don't know if I'd feed it to the babe. (with plain yogurt purchased at the store with live cultures, I intentionally let it sit out at room temp overnight to make the culture stronger and more digestible. it still lasts a long time in the fridge. so I really wouldn't worry.)

if it doesn't have live cultures, I wouldn't eat it. also, if it has a lot of stuff other than live cultures and milk, I think I wouldn't eat it. the cultures will keep bad stuff out of the milk, but I don't know that if it had other stuff in it, that would still be good. I might try it myself in that case, but not for the lo.


----------

